# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Solenoids



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Does it matter, or is there a preference toward, which solenoid is used in a low pressure CO2 system?


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Does it matter, or is there a preference toward, which solenoid is used in a low pressure CO2 system?


----------



## m.lemay (Jan 9, 2005)

All solenoids basically work the same way. A coil gets energised and pulls the valve open. All the ones I've seen are good for at least 200psi.









75 gal,pressurized CO2 with controller, 3WPG PC lighting,gravel/flourite 50/50 substrate, Filstar XP3, GH=7,KH=5,PH=6.9


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Marcel. I'm trying to avoid any that may fail by attempting to identify and purchase known reliable ones.


----------



## merriljw (Feb 3, 2003)

I have another question related to solenoids. Do all solenoids when turned on get rather warm (almost hot) to the touch? I have both an Aqualine and an integerated JBJ and they both get rather hot.


----------

